# dairy doe hay



## manybirds (Sep 26, 2011)

would a clover/alfalfa mix hay be good for milking dairy doe's?


----------



## manybirds (Sep 26, 2011)

any one?


----------



## daisychick (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't have any in milk yet, or I would chime in.  I do know that grass/alfalfa hay is good.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 26, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I don't have any in milk yet, or I would chime in.  I do know that grass/alfalfa hay is good.


hope you get milk soon!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, good choice.  My goats LOVE clover hay...love it love it.  The hay we grow is actually alfalfa/clover/orchard.  Good stuff.  Clover is very difficult to bale well, though, so beware if you're buying that it was cured properly.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 1, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Yes, good choice.  My goats LOVE clover hay...love it love it.  The hay we grow is actually alfalfa/clover/orchard.  Good stuff.  Clover is very difficult to bale well, though, so beware if you're buying that it was cured properly.


we havn't seen it yet just an add for it. i hope it's good! is it good for milk production?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 2, 2011)

We get a mixed hay for our entire herd(alfalfa/clover/timothy/canarygrass) then does in milk get additional alfalfa hay(shrinkwrapped DRY alfalfa, alfalfa pellets or shredded alfalfa)
They mix hay is really good quality, AND really cheap! Only $3.00/bale direct from the field, or $3.50/bale out of the barn.
I still need to check with this new supplier on the actual cost per bale for their alfalfa hay.... they said it is more than the goat hay, but less than getting the $12/shrinkwrapped bale from TSC....

ETA: Our goats go nuts over the canarygrass hay in the blend first, then the alfalfa, then the clover, then the timothy, if it hasn't all dropped to the floor, gets nibbled on.... They won't even touch fresh clover... little weirdos. They prefer munching down dandelions and this weird bushy grass stuff that has 2-3 inch long white/pink seed heads.. I will have to take a picture of it to show you what I mean. My chickens and the wild turkey also love the stuff.


----------



## kstaven (Oct 2, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> would a clover/alfalfa mix hay be good for milking dairy doe's?


It should work well for you. Reality is that dairy animals NEED a quality feed to stay in condition. Producing milk demands incredible resources from a does body and poor quality feeds costs in production and more importantly the overall health and condition of your animals. You will also find that good quality hay is worth the price, as cheap hay means more supplementation with other rations that will cost you far more in the end.

So if the hay is good then I wouldn't think twice about purchasing it.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 3, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alfalfa, clover, peanut...etc...are all excellent hays and darn near a requirement for dairy animals.  Feeding a good hay means feeding less grain, which is a win/win.

Be sure to open a sample bale of the clover hay and look at the flower heads, check for mold in the flower heads and make sure the leaves/heads are dry but not brittle (ie don't turn to dust when you touch them).  The heads will be discolored, but should smell good.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 3, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a little clover mixed in the alfalfa/orchard we've been feeding this year.  The goats go NUTS for clover.  I cannot agree more that quality hay is an absolute necessity and the cornerstone of good nutrition.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds good! I guess we should get a few bales while we still can


----------

